# Gospel Pass Friday 27 September



## theclaud (7 Sep 2013)

We start at Newport Railway Station at 8am. _Faffage Interdit!_ It's all about rivers. The Usk will take us, in brisk but unfurious fashion, to Abergavenny, where we will have a short breakfast stop at and rendezvous with anyone too snobby to be seen in Newport (their loss). We wind up the old Hereford road where we pick up the Afon Honddu, and it's up river again and over the most glorious of the Black Mountain passes and the world's most irritating cattle-grid. A descent to die for, and if we dare to look back we might see the sun glinting on Lord Hereford's Knob! Lunch while we're still (just about) in Wales. There will be no dawdling in bookshops! (You have to specify this kind of thing when you have erudite sorts like Rich P on the ride). Then, if we're allowed, we cross into England and forget about hills for a while, as the Golden Valley does its thing. When the hills come back, we know it's Wales again, and we turn and have a gander at two of its best mountains, without going up either of them. A pint and a packet of ready-salted, while we discuss base and superstructure in Marxist cultural theory. Or ghosts. At this point we are about three-quarters of the way round, and close to being able to put our arms around the waist of the ride, which is a sinuous figure-of-eight with crossed legs and a buxom top half. Anyone who has scared themselves witless or accidentally drunk eight pints might be reassured to know that we are close to Abergavenny Station again. Pubs will have taken precedence over rivers by this point, so we point ourselves in the direction of one of the best in Wales, and pedal until we get there. The food is as good as the booze. Luckily the mountains are now behind us, and if we can find the Usk again it will show us the way back to Newport. 

About 100 miles. Who's in? And for a bonus point, what's the connection between the Gospel Pass and the most famous climb on London to Brighton FNRttC?


----------



## StuAff (7 Sep 2013)

Well, I've booked trains, I've reserved a B&B, might as well......


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2640008, member: 45"]I'm keen (still have to check with work) but a bit worried about the distance, as I'm only doing 15-20 milers at the moment (work and all that). What's the distance if I meet you at Aber? Though that's an hour or two less that I get to spend with you good people.[/quote]

I was going to suggest the Abergavenny Loop to @User13710, as it happens, as she doesn't fancy the whole thing either. It'd be about half the length if you start and finish at Abergavenny; about 75 if you want to add in one of the legs from or to Newport. Forgive the approximations - I'm a Landranger kinda gal. I will Google Map it over the weekend...


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2640056, member: 45"]Thanks. I'll be driving over if I come. I was going to offer User482 a lift but guess he's up for the whole length.[/quote]
He reckoned he could get to Newport for about 07:45. We'd aim to be at Aber about 10, and have a half hour for breakfast and _faffage_ before setting off up the GP...


----------



## User482 (7 Sep 2013)

theClaud, you're a legend. I've booked Miss R into nursery especially!

I'll make sure I'm at Newport for 8am.


----------



## lukesdad (8 Sep 2013)

Aber looks good for me, means I could stick the kids in club at school and still do the ride.


----------



## Banjo (8 Sep 2013)

Newport start for me. Is there a cafe there for the pre breakfast breakfast?


----------



## StuAff (8 Sep 2013)

theclaud said:


> I will Google Map it over the weekend...



Could you Ride With GPS or Bikehike it instead? Google Maps works as a display tool only. There are ways to download routes from it but none of them work properly (perhaps that's why Simon uses it....).


----------



## theclaud (8 Sep 2013)

StuAff said:


> *Could you Ride With GPS or Bikehike it instead?* Google Maps works as a display tool only. There are ways to download routes from it but none of them work properly (perhaps that's why Simon uses it....).



Not really! Life is too short. I don't use GPS and I often change my mind, sometimes on the hoof. I carry a map, and I love Google Maps because you can use Streetview to look at ill-remembered junctions or check out ambiguous things before you go. If someone else wants to download a route, I have no objections, but I can't guarantee it will match where we end up going...


----------



## theclaud (8 Sep 2013)

Banjo said:


> Newport start for me. Is there a cafe there for the pre breakfast breakfast?


They've put the new station building in the wrong place (doh!), so there's not much right by it, but just across the road from the old station building there's a Wetherspoon's, which I believe is open at 7am. It'll be less than 25 miles to Breakfast II, so a coffee and a bacon roll should see us there...


----------



## StuAff (8 Sep 2013)

theclaud said:


> Not really! Life is too short. I don't use GPS and I often change my mind, sometimes on the hoof. I carry a map, and I love Google Maps because you can use Streetview to look at ill-remembered junctions or check out ambiguous things before you go. If someone else wants to download a route, I have no objections, but I can't guarantee it will match where we end up going...


Indeed, I use Streetview for that self-same reason. I had thought you were following the Leggsian idea of 'route's only in the leader's head', but best to confirm....


----------



## theclaud (8 Sep 2013)

StuAff said:


> Indeed, I use Streetview for that self-same reason. I had thought you were following the Leggsian idea of *'route's only in the leader's head'*, but best to confirm....


It is a bit like that, but not entirely. It's more a case of it never being finished.


----------



## StuAff (8 Sep 2013)

theclaud said:


> It is a bit like that, but not entirely. It's more a case of it never being finished.


Yes, always room to make a bit up as you go along (been there, done that)


----------



## theclaud (8 Sep 2013)

So...
Definites or very-likelies:
@theclaud 
@StuAff 
@User482 
@Banjo 
@lukesdad 
@dellzeqq 
@rich p 

Possibles:
@User 
@Agent Hilda 

What about this lot?
@User13710 
@Doseone 
@pubrunner 
@Cheshire Celt 
@robjh 
@User1314


----------



## StuAff (8 Sep 2013)

User wussed claimed scheduling conflicts.


----------



## Doseone (8 Sep 2013)

I think you can pretty much count me out, sorry. I just can't see me being able to take the time off.

I hope you all have a great ride through what will be some stunning scenery.

Are you taking in The Bulls Head in Craswall?


----------



## theclaud (8 Sep 2013)

Doseone said:


> I think you can pretty much count me out, sorry. I just can't see me being able to take the time off.
> 
> I hope you all have a great ride through what will be some stunning scenery.
> 
> *Are you taking in The Bulls Head in Craswall?*



Wasn't planning to, only because it's a load more climbing back out of Hay, including a steep one. I'm intending to use the Golden Valley for some flatter miles after lunch. Could be one for a shorter ride though.


----------



## Gordon P (8 Sep 2013)

Sounds an absolutely wonderful ride. Almost but not quite worth returning from Spain... Let me know when the repeat is scheduled.


----------



## anothersam (8 Sep 2013)

Great pitch. Christ I'm tempted. Probably can't make it though. I'm missing all the good rides this year.



theclaud said:


> And for a bonus point, what's the connection between the Gospel Pass and the most famous climb on London to Brighton FNRttC?



Ditchling was home to Eric Gill, he of Gill Sans, a typeface I used often in my typesetting days. Gill Sans was based on the sans serif lettering originally designed for the London Underground. One of the poems in Transport for London's poem for the day archive is Seamus Heaney's The Railway Children. The film of the same name starred Jenny Agutter, who grew up to become balloon boy's love interest in An American Werewolf in London. The Slaughtered Lamb where the backpackers interrupt that game of darts with dire consequences was actually located in Llanthony, near to Hay-on-Wye and The Gospel Pass.





+



+




+



+



+





That's _got_ to be the connection.


----------



## mmmmartin (8 Sep 2013)

Eric gill used to live in the llanthony valley. I used to go camping there, at wyndham morgan's field, and have rented a small flat in the building where gill once lived, i think.


----------



## theclaud (8 Sep 2013)

anothersam said:


> That's _got_ to be the connection.



Even if it weren't, I'd claim that it was...


----------



## User10571 (8 Sep 2013)

Eric Gill went to my college.
Before I did.......

EDIT: Kinda wishin' I was on this one......
Circumstances dictate otherwise


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2013)

I'm not a certainty yet but hoping I can wangle things.
Is there any provision for a post ride píss up or are the locals all going home?
Those two sentences aren't necessarily linked.


----------



## StuAff (8 Sep 2013)

Bookshops....Hay on Wye on the agenda then. Remember it well from my previous trip to the area. Going through Talgarth?


----------



## robjh (8 Sep 2013)

theclaud said:


> A pint and a packet of ready-salted, while we discuss base and superstructure in Marxist cultural theory. Or ghosts.



Blimey, the conversation promises to be a notch up on the last two rides. You can count me in, just for that. I expect I'll start at Newport rather than Aber, but will sort out details and let you know.


----------



## theclaud (8 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> *I'm not a certainty yet* but hoping I can wangle things.
> Is there any provision for a post ride píss up or are the locals all going home?
> Those two sentences aren't necessarily linked.





I've not worked out the best boozer for the finish yet, but leave it with me...


----------



## theclaud (8 Sep 2013)

StuAff said:


> Bookshops....Hay on Wye on the agenda then. Remember it well from my previous trip to the area. Going through Talgarth?


Nope.


----------



## lukesdad (8 Sep 2013)

robjh said:


> Blimey, the conversation promises to be a notch up on the last two rides. You can count me in, just for that. I expect I'll start at Newport rather than Aber, but will sort out details and let you know.


 Can't remember who we were slagging off in Newbridge, oh.....wait a minute....


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Sep 2013)

will Mr. and Mrs. Clark be at home?


----------



## theclaud (8 Sep 2013)

Mr Clark is in New York!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Sep 2013)

Watch out for Lord Hereford's Knob.

About which we know a song....


----------



## Banjo (9 Sep 2013)

The Gospel Pass.

Im not doing another all day ride with that saddle in contact with my Gospel Pass . Note in diary 26th transfer Brookes from Tourer .


----------



## theclaud (9 Sep 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> will Mr. and Mrs. Clark be at home?





theclaud said:


> Mr Clark is in New York!



http://bricktheater.com/?type=show&id=952


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2013)

robjh said:


> Blimey, the conversation promises to be a notch up on the last two rides. You can count me in, just for that. I expect I'll start at Newport rather than Aber, but will sort out details and let you know.


 Lukesdad and I will be discussing Groucho not Karl, despite Claudine's earlier bigging up of my feeble intellect in a transparently flattering attempt to persuade me to go to Wales and buy her beer.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2013)

Right, I need answers.
Who is staying in Newport or Abergawotsit on the Thursday and Friday evenings?


----------



## Banjo (9 Sep 2013)

I will be up for a few after ride beers but will then get a train home


----------



## StuAff (9 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> Right, I need answers.
> Who is staying in Newport or Abergawotsit on the Thursday and Friday evenings?


In Newport on the Thursday night, Friday my train isn't till a quarter to eight.


----------



## theclaud (9 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> Right, I need answers.
> Who is staying in Newport or Abergawotsit on the Thursday and Friday evenings?


I'm skint, so will probably drink beer then get a train back to Swansea. But ze plen could depend on The Dellzeqqs. Newport is, and this might surprise you, not a holiday destination of choice unless you like golf, or are a bridge nerd, or you find Mr & Mrs Clark at home. Abergavenny is nice, but I'm not sure if anyone else will be staying there. Mumbles is, as you know, an excellent place to stay!


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Sep 2013)

I'll be catching the train to the start on Friday morning. I'm trying to persuade Susie to to meet us at Abergavenny or Newport, and to take the train back to Swansea, there to repair to TCs. We might then whizz around the Gower on Saturday.

I'd be up for a few beers in Newport if I am going back to London - I might as well be knocked out on the train.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Sep 2013)

now - posting this might not be sensible. But I'm going to do it all the same.................


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqVJbbkfqNM


----------



## robjh (9 Sep 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> now - posting this might not be sensible. But I'm going to do it all the same.................
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqVJbbkfqNM




Hey, we've got a theme tune. Mind you 'passing the time with paradise people' may be setting the bar a little high......


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> now - posting this might not be sensible. But I'm going to do it all the same.................
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqVJbbkfqNM



Holy fecking bejesus! That is beyond bad into cult!


----------



## lukesdad (9 Sep 2013)

Thinking about it thursday night could be a goer for me rich, I ll have a little think and let you know.


----------



## User482 (9 Sep 2013)

I didn't know that song. I wish that were still the case.


----------



## lukesdad (9 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> Lukesdad and I will be discussing Groucho not Karl, despite Claudine's earlier bigging up of my feeble intellect in a transparently flattering attempt to persuade me to go to Wales and buy her beer.


 
What's Noods done now ?


----------



## I like Skol (9 Sep 2013)

I think I might join this ride just for the theme tune. Cwmbran is the perfect base for the trip (my dads place) and I always like to sink a few shandies after a long day in the saddle


----------



## theclaud (9 Sep 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> now - posting this might not be sensible. But I'm going to do it all the same.................
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqVJbbkfqNM




Christ!


----------



## StuAff (9 Sep 2013)

2643999 said:


> Does it get any better after the first 25 seconds?


No.


----------



## Wobblers (10 Sep 2013)

2644002 said:


> I won't watch any more then



Oh, go on. You don't want to be cursed with the burden of never knowing whether or not StuAff is right or not.


----------



## Banjo (10 Sep 2013)

Anyone got the lyrics so I can learn it before the ride


----------



## Banjo (10 Sep 2013)

robjh said:


> Blimey, the conversation promises to be a notch up on the last two rides. You can count me in, just for that. I expect I'll start at Newport rather than Aber, but will sort out details and let you know.


 
What could compare to the highbrow discussions about Jasmins tattoos??


----------



## theclaud (10 Sep 2013)

What about @HLaB ? Might he be up for another Welsh jaunt?


----------



## HLaB (10 Sep 2013)

theclaud said:


> What about @HLaB ? Might he be up for another Welsh jaunt?


Tempted but a Friday isn't really a good day; enjoy :-)


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Sep 2013)

Banjo said:


> Anyone got the lyrics so I can learn it before the ride


ABERGAVENNY (Jack Geller / Frere Manston) Marty Wilde - 1968

Taking a trip up to Abergavenny
Hoping the weather is fine
If you should see a red dog running free
Well, you know he's mine

A chase in the hills up to Abergavenny
I've got to get there and fast If you can't go
Then I promise to show you a photograph

Ah, passing the time with paradise people
Paradise people are fine by me Sunshine forever, lovely weather
Don't you wish you could be.....

Taking a trip up to Abergavenny
Hoping the weather is fine
If you should see a red dog running free
Well, you know he's mine

Ah, passing the time with paradise people
Paradise people are fine by me
Sunshine forever, lovely weather
Don't you wish you could be.....

A chase in the hills up to Abergavenny
I've got to get there and fast If you can't go
Then I promise to show you a photograph
A little photograph, a little photograph

Up to Abergavenny La-la-la-la......


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Sep 2013)

2643999 said:


> Does it get any better after the first 25 seconds?


at about 1.15 it goes in to hyperdrive. You have to watch it. It's the only video I've ever seen that was improved by the Moonriders pop-up


----------



## Wobblers (10 Sep 2013)

2644513 said:


> Yeah but the Moonriders pop-up is personal. I might get something even worser.



Or you might get something nice. And even if you don't, you'll have something to complain about. To us, for the rest of eternity. You can't lose, can you?

On second thoughts, no, don't watch the video.


----------



## theclaud (10 Sep 2013)




----------



## theclaud (10 Sep 2013)




----------



## I like Skol (10 Sep 2013)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 29058


 Tintern Abbey?


----------



## theclaud (10 Sep 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Tintern Abbey?


Llanthony Priory!


----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2013)

Banjo said:


> Anyone got the lyrics so I can learn it before the ride


I'm not going so I'll settle for the photograph he mentions.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Sep 2013)

Susie isn't coming. 

So who's on the list?


----------



## theclaud (10 Sep 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Susie isn't coming.
> 
> So who's on the list?



Is she officially deaf to all further entreaties?

I have ze current likely list as follows (not including the very-tentatives). If I've forgotten someone, speak up!

@User482
@Banjo
@dellzeqq
@lukesdad
@StuAff
@rich p
@robjh
@User 
@theclaud


----------



## theclaud (10 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2645710, member: 45"]We want Linfy! We want Linfy! We want Li...[/quote]
Steady on. It's fair to say that Linfy would be _welcome_, but I'm not sure I can actually muster anything much in the way of _desire_...


----------



## lukesdad (10 Sep 2013)

Whats happened to pubbers havn t seen him for ages.


----------



## theclaud (10 Sep 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Whats happened to pubbers havn t seen him for ages.


Dunno. I tagged him upthread.


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2013)

I think it's unlikely I'm going to be able to make this ride now.
It's a shame - I really would like to do the route.


----------



## theclaud (11 Sep 2013)




----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2013)

theclaud said:


>


 That's emotional blackmail!


----------



## theclaud (11 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> That's emotional blackmail!



And this is a worse crime than abandonment?


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2013)

theclaud said:


> And this is a worse crime than abandonment?


 There you go again!!!!


----------



## theclaud (11 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> There you go again!!!!


I've barely started. But if you have something better to do than the Special Birthday Ride that we created in your honour, then that's fair enough.


----------



## theclaud (11 Sep 2013)

2647781 said:


> With which you have issues.


It has been noted. I was just starting to get over them, and then...


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2013)

There's a few problems at this end some of which are...
Train times on the day are a no no
Return train costs on 26th and 28th are £55 minimum
2 nights in a B&B £120
plus beer and food money
there are more complications but that'll do for starters
Missing you already TC


----------



## theclaud (11 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> There's a few problems at this end some of which are...
> Train times on the day are a no no
> Return train costs on 26th and 28th are £55 minimum
> 2 nights in a B&B £120
> ...



Dammit. I'd offer you a room at Chateau Claud but I have an Icelandic House Elf from now until the 29th. I'd be surprised if there weren't any other Welsh forum peeps prepared to put up a ridiculous old lush, though.


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2013)

Icelandic House Elf!!!! God - is she a she?


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> Icelandic House Elf!!!! God - is she a she?


What kind of sense is that question meant to make?


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2013)

Crackle said:


> What kind of sense is that question meant to make?


 It's a lot of bollix, I agree!
I saw the word 'elf' and immediately the Lord thrust an image of Audrey Hepburn gamine house-guest into my puerile brain


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> It's a lot of bollix, I agree!
> I saw the word 'elf' and immediately the Lord thrust an image of Audrey Hepburn gamine house-guest into my puerile brain


See I thought of Dobby, TC rescuing put upon House Elfs in a Hermione kind of way, nestling nicely alongside her Byronesque route description with LD waiting under the bridge over the river.

See, I can do bollix too.


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2013)

2647954 said:


> Was it this one?


Oooooh, that's the one.


----------



## lukesdad (11 Sep 2013)

Am I going to be the only peasant on this ride ?


----------



## theclaud (11 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2647962, member: 45"]Don't bring that loony singer, she'll be riding a sequinned llama and we'll all trip over her skirt while she punches the papparazi.[/quote]
You have _no idea_ how close you are to the truth...


----------



## srw (11 Sep 2013)

I hear they do really good frozen puddings.

(And before TC asks - no, though I'd love to, especially since there's rather a fantastic theme tune. Leadership training followed by Pompeii and Herculaneum at the British Museum.)


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> Icelandic House Elf!!!! God - is she a she?


she is, and she has rabbits


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2013)

and hay bales


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2013)

and crinkly tin


----------



## lukesdad (13 Sep 2013)

Just found out no school club on Fridays and with LM away I'm pretty much scuppered for this I'm afraid.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Sep 2013)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 29059


the bike considered the view. It was, as Welsh views go, decent enough. A little light on contrast. One couldn't complain, though. The browny-purpley bits would catch the morning sun, on those mornings that had sun, and, on the mornings, those more typical mornings, that soft rain came in from the southwest, a sweetness would drift up from the valley, a sweetness that a even a bike would appreciate.

The bike settled down. There was plenty of time to take it all in. Given the lack of traffic and the general antipathy toward cycling in this part of the world, she (or he - gender is self-determined in the bicycle realm, and this bike had not given it a lot of thought) might be here for a while. Better get used to it, and accustom oneself to the prospect of longer nights and colder days. All in all, weather wasn't a bad thing - one's tyres wouldn't stand drifting snow for ever, and the chain would slacken, but, compared to the depredations that time wrought on the soft flesh of humans, bikes fared well enough..

The stillness appealed. All that rushing around, straining up hills and screaming down the other side was wearing on one's spokes. The bike both recognised and appreciated talent, and Claudine's handling skills were far better than those of the callow youth who, on the receipt of his first car, had thrown the bike in to a skip, but she was a bit of a 'scorcher'. The bike knew that things could have been far worse - consider the prospect of being ridden from one end of the country to the other by some jug-eared loon intent only on a place in the annals of what passes for fame in (dread word) Audaxing. Or, worse still, having one's gears stripped off and being turned in to a 'fixie' with components dredged from decades past and (here, one might allow oneself just a hint of snobbery) 'retro' cranks with cotter pins.

The bike gave no great thought to the fate of his or her owner. Some dreadful pun about 'going around the bend'. Really! The police box thing was a puzzle though. Eccentric clothing, a chap who was clearly some kind of medic, and references to 'popping down to Cardiff sometime yesterday' - all of which was odd, but, then again, humans beings were odd. One just had to get on with life.

Then - excitement beyond compare. Another bike, undoubtedly masculine, slender, like its rider, formed of complex tubing. The 'master section'! Sweet black laquer, divinely light components and geometry that stirred one down to one's bottom bracket. And then others less distinguished, a mix of aluminium, carbon and grumpy old steel. They rolled by one after another, the humans on the saddles barely remarking on the scorch marks on the verge left by dry ice. And after that...........quietness. The bike settled down, once again, to admire the view............


----------



## StuAff (14 Sep 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> And then others no less distinguished, a mix of aluminium, carbon and grumpy old steel.


FTFY.


----------



## frank9755 (19 Sep 2013)

Hope the ride goes well. 
I'd love to have joined as it looks like an excellent route, and I've wanted to do the Gospel Pass since seeing Claud's write-up on it last year. But flights were booked a while ago for a long weekend in Germany then so not to be. I've ridden a bit around Abergavenny / Hereford this summer and it is very scenic with light traffic even on the A roads. It's just a shame it rains all the time ;-)


----------



## theclaud (19 Sep 2013)

frank9755 said:


> Hope the ride goes well.
> I'd love to have joined as it looks like an excellent route, and I've wanted to do the Gospel Pass since seeing Claud's write-up on it last year. But flights were booked a while ago for a long weekend in Germany then so not to be. I've ridden a bit around Abergavenny / Hereford this summer and it is very scenic with light traffic even on the A roads. It's just a shame *it rains all the time* ;-)


 
The very idea! You'll be denying that Swansea is pancake-flat next!


----------



## theclaud (19 Sep 2013)

So we seem, for the moment at least, to have lost @lukesdad and @rich p 

Our small but impossibly stylish ride currently looks like this:

@User482
@Banjo
@dellzeqq
@StuAff
@robjh
@User
@theclaud


----------



## robjh (19 Sep 2013)

frank9755 said:


> it rains all the time ;-)


 
Mixed predictions for next weekend - this from the Met Office :

Through the week and into next weekend it will stay settled and largely dry across the south and east with clear or sunny spells, feeling pleasant in the sunshine, but rather chilly overnight. There will be an increased chance of rain or showers in the northwest, possibly heavy, and turning breezier too.​ 
All depends where the south ends and the northwest starts, but I'm looking on the bright side


----------



## Banjo (19 Sep 2013)

One Audax organizer guarantees weather on all his rides. And fair does we allways get some.


----------



## User482 (23 Sep 2013)

Train booked - it should get in to Newport at 7:45. I've left the return flexible...


----------



## robjh (23 Sep 2013)

@theclaud , is your route likely to pass along Usk Road in Caerleon? I'm thinking of staying the night before at a place along there, and could then join the gang en route if you're coming that way. Plus it would mean an extra half hour in bed.


----------



## theclaud (23 Sep 2013)

robjh said:


> @theclaud , is your route likely to pass along Usk Road in Caerleon? I'm thinking of staying the night before at a place along there, and could then join the gang en route if you're coming that way. Plus it would mean an extra half hour in bed.



We're going via Caerleon but up the other side of the Usk, so you'll need to meet us here. We'll exchange mobile numbers by PM if that's OK. Barring train delays, ze plen is to leave Newport station 8am prompt, and we're a small group so we should be there inside 20 mins. I'll post latest when I get home from work this evening.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Sep 2013)

User482 said:


> Train booked - it should get in to Newport at 7:45. I've left the return flexible...


if you mean 7.46 then I'll be on that train.


----------



## StuAff (23 Sep 2013)

Having consulted with the B&B on breakfast serving time, 8am start should be no bother.


----------



## StuAff (23 Sep 2013)

2669863 said:


> Will it involve seaweed, cockles and bacon?


Bacon, I should imagine.


----------



## theclaud (23 Sep 2013)

User13710 said:


>


Bacon, cockles and laver are food of The Gods. Well, the Welsh ones, anyway. Laver is a taste worth acquiring. Sure you won't change your mind and do the Abergavenny loop?


----------



## robjh (24 Sep 2013)

See you all at Caerleon then. I expect to be alerted by the strains of Marty Wilde's 'Abergavenny' ringing up from the Newport direction as the merry band approaches through the morning mists.....


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Sep 2013)

I've just seen this
http://www.theguardian.com/travel/interactive/2012/may/05/abergavenny-to-hay-on-wye-route-map 
I understand that the Gospel Pass is the highest road in Wales. That's Gospel as in 'nearer my god to thee'.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj-1b1Yvep8


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Sep 2013)

by my calculation the road drops 1200 feet in 4 miles which is a gradient of five and a half percent. Excuse me while I fit new brake blocks!


----------



## Banjo (24 Sep 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> by my calculation the road drops 1200 feet in 4 miles which is a gradient of five and a half percent. Excuse me while I fit new brake blocks!


I have only ever ridden it from north to south before. The climb up from haye on wye (which will be a descent for us) certainly warms you up a bit. Worth it for the views though.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Sep 2013)

Banjo said:


> *I have only ever ridden it from north to south before*. The climb up from haye on wye (which will be a descent for us) certainly warms you up a bit. Worth it for the views though.


Banjo's ascents of the Gospel Pass had passed in to legend...


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2671424, member: 45"]It's not the going down that I'm worried about...[/quote]
fear not. The gradient on the southern side averages 1.5%. That is officially flat.

Indeed, given one's weight loss over the so called 'hill' section, it is possible to assert, without fear of sensible contradiction, that gravity will act in an upward direction.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Sep 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> I understand that the Gospel Pass is the highest road in Wales. That's Gospel as in 'nearer my god to thee'.


depends on your definition of road...

...there's higher but you wouldn't want to ride your Colnago over them.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Sep 2013)

Little Miss P sighed. She now knew that pushing the old boy up hills was turning in to a life sentence......


----------



## Banjo (24 Sep 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Banjo's ascents of the Gospel Pass had passed in to legend...


 Thats defo not me. My cassette is a lot bigger


----------



## robjh (25 Sep 2013)

Banjo said:


> Thats defo not me. My cassette is a lot bigger


 
boasting!


----------



## swansonj (25 Sep 2013)

]


GregCollins said:


> depends on your definition of road...
> 
> ...there's higher but you wouldn't want to ride your Colnago over them.


He could ride even the most highly strung, finely tuned Colnago up to Marchlyn Mawr, the top reservoir of Dinorwig pumped storage scheme - beautiful smooth tarmac, nicely graded (for construction traffic), neither a public road nor a through road, but a road nonetheless for my money and higher than Gospel pass.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Sep 2013)

I did gospel pass late last night. I was heading out of town from work and passed the New Testament Church of God in Pinner...they were really bashing out the numbers with the doors flung wide on a balmy night!

Have fun!


----------



## Banjo (25 Sep 2013)

Looking good, fingers crossed.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Sep 2013)

swansonj said:


> ]
> 
> He could ride even the most highly strung, finely tuned Colnago up to Marchlyn Mawr, the top reservoir of Dinorwig pumped storage scheme - beautiful smooth tarmac, nicely graded (for construction traffic), neither a public road nor a through road, but a road nonetheless for my money and higher than Gospel pass.


Tis true. but somewhere on the interwebs there is a definitive list which pre-dates the construction of dinorwig.

A case of "Your name's not down, you're not comin' in"

Have a great day one and all and ride safe. If you can't ride safe then ride very very fast instead.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Sep 2013)

Funny what actions these odd rides prompt...even when one doesn't partake!


> Dinorwig is comprised of 16km of underground tunnels, deep below Elidir mountain. Its construction required 1 million tonnes of concrete, 200,000 tonnes of cement and 4,500 tonnes of steel.


Good tea time reading!
http://www.fhc.co.uk/dinorwig.htm


----------



## User10571 (26 Sep 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Funny what actions these odd rides prompt...even when one doesn't partake!
> 
> Good tea time reading!
> http://www.fhc.co.uk/dinorwig.htm


Have you seen it?
It looks like something out of a Bond movie, or Thunderbirds when you see it across the lake....


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Sep 2013)

http://ouestleventoux.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/gospel-pass-wales-highest-road.html

the weather forecast is turning - we might see light rain

http://www.yr.no/place/United_Kingdom/Wales/Abergavenny/hour_by_hour.html

http://www.yr.no/place/United_Kingdom/Wales/Newport/hour_by_hour.html

http://www.yr.no/place/United_Kingdom/Wales/Hay-on-wye/hour_by_hour.html


----------



## robjh (26 Sep 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> http://ouestleventoux.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/gospel-pass-wales-highest-road.html


 
Shame we're doing it from the easy side - unless TC has some surprises in store for us?


----------



## StuAff (26 Sep 2013)

robjh said:


> Shame we're doing it from the easy side - unless TC has some surprises in store for us?


It's funny, I thought Hay was more likely to be the easier side. Having had a look at the elevation data I think there's not much in it though, pretty even.


----------



## StuAff (26 Sep 2013)

2674472 said:


> As even as Norfolk?


Not quite. Having ridden up the Pass from Hay, definitely not to be confused with Norfolk.


----------



## robjh (26 Sep 2013)

StuAff said:


> It's funny, I thought Hay was more likely to be the easier side. Having had a look at the elevation data I think there's not much in it though, pretty even.


I've done it from Hay, and it was definitely easier going down the other side!

Seriously though, I'm sure the route from Llanthony must be easier as it's a long more gradual climb, whereas the land drops very steeply from Hay Bluff. But anyway, we can check it all out for real tomorrow.


----------



## robjh (26 Sep 2013)

Latest weather - there's even a bit of sun


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2013)

I'm sorry to be missing this. Another time I hope. Have a good'un guys and gals.


----------



## theclaud (26 Sep 2013)

robjh said:


> I've done it from Hay, and it was definitely easier going down the other side!
> 
> Seriously though, I'm sure *the route from Llanthony must be easier as it's a long more gradual climb, whereas the land drops very steeply from Hay Bluff*. But anyway, we can check it all out for real tomorrow.



This. It's not an Audax, and I'm not in the least bit ashamed of picking the easiest route up the mountain. The descent is stupendous. There are no comedy climbs of the Devil's-Whatnot variety on this ride. The steepest uphill section is not on the Gospel Pass road, but a cheeky little number three-quarters of the way round. And that's pretty much it in the way of significant ups. Disappointed masochists may direct their complaints to @Adrian.


----------



## robjh (26 Sep 2013)

I'm off in a minute on the long road to Newport, and won't be back on here tonight, so I'll see you all tomorrow.
There's a change of plan, I'll see you at Newport station and not Caerleon. If anything else comes up I'll text @theclaud


----------



## theclaud (26 Sep 2013)

robjh said:


> I'm off in a minute on the long road to Newport, and won't be back on here tonight, so I'll see you all tomorrow.
> There's a change of plan, *I'll see you at Newport station and not Caerleon*. If anything else comes up I'll text @theclaud



Noted. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Spinney (26 Sep 2013)

I thought the middle finger was normally used...


----------



## Origamist (26 Sep 2013)

Just on the off chance I can get to Abergavenny Station tomorrow morning, what time do you think you will be there? More importantly, what will be the closest train station to the pub at the end of the ride?


----------



## theclaud (26 Sep 2013)

Origamist said:


> Just on the off chance I can get to Abergavenny Station tomorrow morning, what time do you think you will be there? More importantly, what will be the closest train station to the pub at the end of the ride?


Would be great if you could make it, Matt. We plan to leave Newport Station at 8, and be in Abergavenny by 10, where we will pause for a quick spot of breakfast and set off up the mountain at 10:30. I'm playing the pubs stops on the way back by ear - if we're ahead of time we'll do more of them, but we'll aim to have a few beers at the end near Caerleon, from whence it is about 3.5miles downhill back to Newport station. There's a PM afoot with the minutiae - I'll invite you in...


----------



## Banjo (26 Sep 2013)

Weather seems a bit more promising now, Sunny spells ,19 degrees and light easterly winds.

Today is really shoot here in South Wales, drizzly rain all day so far.


----------



## User482 (26 Sep 2013)

Banjo said:


> Weather seems a bit more promising now, Sunny spells ,19 degrees and light easterly winds.
> 
> Today is really s*** here in South Wales, drizzly rain all day so far.



Ah, so you lot are the reason for the drizzle in Brizzle!


----------



## User482 (26 Sep 2013)

2675126 said:


> Is Bristol not part of South Wales then?



It was cast adrift.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Sep 2013)

User482 said:


> Ah, so you lot are the reason for the drizzle in Brizzle!


did you not get the 'light easterly winds' bit?


----------



## theclaud (26 Sep 2013)

Banjo said:


> Sunny spells ,19 degrees and *light easterly winds*.



Pretty much what I expected all along.


----------



## Banjo (26 Sep 2013)

Jelly Babies in back pocket . Thats me ready.


----------



## theclaud (26 Sep 2013)

2675173 said:


> Is there a pond for ducking those suspected of witchcraft en route?


Oddly enough we happen not to be going too near to any ponds...


----------



## Doseone (26 Sep 2013)

Have a great ride everybody.


----------



## User482 (27 Sep 2013)

No!


----------



## Wobblers (28 Sep 2013)

User482 said:


> No!



Well?


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Sep 2013)

a great day out. 101 miles, and most of them tough. Young TeeCee led us a merry dance up and down more hills than a person would sensibly shake a stick at. I worked out that I changed gears something like 6500 times. That's a lot of gear changes. Along the way we saw great wonders of nature, hills (see above), valleys, purling rivers, mountains, clouds, sheep, more sheep and, then again, even more sheep. We, all six of us, made it, although I have to report that my legs are shaking a little.


----------



## Banjo (28 Sep 2013)

I had a triple 11/28(and needed it). Dell turned up with a racing double and a cassette about the size of a wine cork.

My first thought was he will regret that later but he powered up every hill in style. 

Great route by TC all rideable tarmac quite a lot on quiet roads. Spectacular scenery and good watering holes. Sheep and horses slowed down our descent into Haye just a little which suited me as I'm a wuss at descending anyway. 

Pleasure to meet and ride with Stuaff and Dellzeq the others I new allready.


----------



## StuAff (28 Sep 2013)

That was lovely, that was, wasn't it? Did walk up part of the Gospel Pass, where this lucky artfully composed shot was taken (lost all momentum on a steep bit and there wasn't anywhere suitable to kick off again for a little while), and there was some ridiculous bit of gradient later on where I thought, 'no chance'. Grindy climbs, fine. Stupid gradients, not. Didn't actually go lower than 34x23 (on the climbs in question, I'd have ended up falling over having failed to drop gears quickly enough). I was carrying gear from overnight but I don't think that would have made much difference.

On account of train fares to Wales from Pompey being ridiculously pricey on a Friday morning, opted to save some dosh, travel down on the Thursday afternoon- even with B&B and evening meal bought, a lot cheaper than the train. The thought of riding all the way again had very briefly crossed my mind. But no, I thought I'd actually use the train this time. So I crammed into the FGW cattle truck, which ran late as usual. Gets to Bristol about five minutes behind schedule. Then, nothing. And nothing else is moving. After about ten minutes, the message comes through, train cancelled, everything suspended due to a track problem. And those words that strike every rail-using cyclist where it hurts, replacement coach service. Now, do I hope and pray as that as I had a cycle reservation which I am no longer able to use, that the staff and coach driver will allow me to put the bike in the coach (no, not risking the hold thank you), and endure god-knows-how-long to get to Newport? Or do I not even bother asking, MTFU and ride to Newport? Need you ask? I had the route from July's little jaunt on the Garmin, but I didn't bother loading that up- takes an age and I knew most of the way anyway. Headed north, Bristol's sprawl taking a little time to clear before the signs for place names I remembered- Aust and Olveston- started appearing. Stopped at the excellent little village shop in Olveston for supplies before making my way to the Bridge. Might have briefly stuck to the 15 mph limit in places. Mostly not though. After a brief bit of to-ing and fro-ing on the other side (signs for Newport there indicating the M48, not the A48, hence back and forth before I realised I'd gone the right way first time...), up the A48 all the way to Newport. Helpfully getting soaked by a downpour mid ride. Newport itself was a bit of a nightmare- with the benefit of hindsight I would have just needed to have gone a different way at one roundabout. After further adventures, checked my phone to find the B&B had rung to ask what time I'd be there. Rang back, John the owner pointed me in the right direction and eventually made it to Labuan House at about seven. So only about three hours later than planned. I was thinking of going for a ride anyway, just didn't think it would be before getting to Newport....

Early start- ready for breakfast on the dot of seven, having slept reasonably well once I got the extremely loud alarm clock out of earshot. Labuan House gets an emphatic recommendation by the way- owners John and Pat were very helpful (bike secured in the shed) and the praise on TripAdvisor was well-earnt. Comfortable room with all the usual mod cons. Most excellent full Welsh later (excellent Alfons Mucha poster on the wall, btw) on my way to the station in plenty of time for the planned 8 am start, there to find Graham (Banjo) and Rob. The Paddington contingent were delayed. Good old FGW, eh? But the six of us were ready to go a whole two minutes late. We sped up to Abergavenny in two hours, there for second breakfast. Claud made a good call on the cafe- huge breakfast and huge mug of tea for a fiver. Tidy!

Warmed up, the serious bit started. Out of Aber, the road basically went up, up, and up a bit more. Then up a bit more after that. Now, the previous time I visited the Gospel Pass (back in 2009 with assorted guys and gals off the BR commuting section), the uppy bit went OK, honestly can't remember if I walked any of it, the downy bit went somewhat pear-shaped. In a bouncing-off-a-cattle-grid and then into a bank (helmet proving useful here) and borking rear wheel kind of way. Thankfully, no such mishaps this time. Did tentitively cross the cattle grid on the way up (not, I'm sure, the one I pranged on) on foot (after grinding to a halt as previously mentioned), but otherwise no issues. And the view was worth it. Most emphatically. Main problem with the descent was watching out for the sheep, so not a time for silly speeds. On to Hay for lunch (again, an excellent choice made by Claud), then our sort-of-flattish sector in England, before back into Wales for more lumpiness. And that ******* gradient that made me walk again. Loop back to Aber, where Graham ummed-and-aahed about his dodgy freehub before, the consensus was, that it had, er, freed up a bit, and he decided to continue rather than get the train. Tea and excellent pastries at the station cafe (top quality banter from our host) before we looped back via Usk and a slightly different route to Newport, which we reached just before seven. Booking the 7.44 service was the right choice then  Time enough for a drink and a panini at the Wetherspoons before bidding farewell and getting to the station. And, you'll never guess, the train was late in...Nearly fifteen minutes. By the time that it got to Southampton, twenty minutes late. I think FGW are cheating somewhat on their timetable, as all but five minutes of that delay had gone by the time it reached Fratton. Home just after eleven. 102.96 miles Newport-Newport, plus 43.82 Bristol-Newport the day before. Resting today before a little jaunt in Bucks tomorrow.

Thanks one and all!


----------



## StuAff (28 Sep 2013)

More from Mr Mucha..


----------



## User482 (30 Sep 2013)

I won't bore everyone with another route description. Suffice it to say we had a great route, great company and great weather. Many, many thanks are due to the estimable theclaud for arranging everything (especially the weather).


----------



## robjh (30 Sep 2013)

At the end of summer, theClaud led five disciples to the Gospel Pass, where, turning their backs on Lord Hereford’s Knob, they followed her into the Golden Valley. The cycle complete, the travellers shared their wisdom at a place called Wetherspoon, until First Great Western scattered them to east, west and south once more.

Thanks Claudine for a great ride, it was a lovely day and as always a pleasure to ride with other CCers.

I'll put an album on here shortly, but just to give a taste of things to come, this was the high point of our ride, in a very literal sense :


----------



## robjh (1 Oct 2013)

Album here


----------



## User10571 (1 Oct 2013)

robjh said:


> Album here


I see from that first photograph that Leggy bought the hat that he last wore when he made a phone call from the balcony of The Waterfront Club in Whitstable.
Good pics, thobut.


----------



## Linford (1 Oct 2013)

Wot..no @User ?


----------



## Banjo (1 Oct 2013)

Does anyone have a link to the route on bike route toaster or something similar?


----------



## robjh (1 Oct 2013)

A comment from people at my work on seeing this picture :





"Are those his and hers cycling outfits?"

I think Dellz may bear some responsibility here.


----------

